# Newbie needing help.



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am brand new here and I know next to nothing about antique glass. But I do believe I have an antique jar and I would like some help identifying it because I have googled this and can't find anything that even resembles it. I'm just trying to find out if it's real or if it's a reproduction. It's a two-eared Speas 1 gallon jar, but nowhere on it does it say vinegar, which makes me suspicious. I inherited this jar from an old moonshiner. And that's really all I know about it.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 18, 2020)

Posting a photo of the jar would be the best way to get help here.


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 19, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/cfUhtTU6W3orn2VA8


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 19, 2020)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/oNVJoNVJvSqhFJvvzRJK


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry, didn't realize they hadn't posted.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 19, 2020)

That is a jug for vinegar.  Originally it would have had a paper label indicating the contents.  It is a machine made bottle and fairly modern.  1950's ish.  It is interesting, but has little, if any monetary value.  It does look like a MOONSHINER jug.  Very cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks so much for the information. So it's probably genuine but basically worthless. I am leaving the country soon so I am drastically downsizing. Good to know I can just toss it in the donation pile. 
Just for grins and giggles here's a photo of the bottom. https://photos.app.goo.gl/D2USumVi6CSHpxnt8


----------



## JForshey (Oct 21, 2020)

I really like the bottle though! Might could give/sell it to an"antiques and collectibles" store.


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks, great idea. But I have a friend who really wanted it so I gifted it to her. She has loads of old bottles so I know she will give it a loving home.  
I just wish I knew the stories it has probably been party to back in it's former life in it's white lightning days. 
The same gentleman that gave me this jug also gave me about a half a dozen old "fruit jars" as he called them. Those I'm hanging on to, I use them in the pantry. From what I understand the hollows around that area of the Smokies are full of these old finds. Wish I was in good enough shape to hike back in there and look for them.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 21, 2020)

Florida Sungirl said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/cfUhtTU6W3orn2VA8



Soap & water?


----------



## Florida Sungirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks but I've already given it away.


----------

